# Building a crested gecko breeding setup?



## GibsonGeckos (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

Im new to the forums. I already have a small collection of different species of reptile, however i have a great fondness of crested geckos, and after many months of research, i have decided to undertake a breeding project.

I recently purchased a very well made book cabinet, which is massive, and would allow me to create 4 perfect size vivariums, both with a misting systems and air circulation.

I have a few questions, and although i have seen answers regarding the furbishing a vivarium, i was wondering on what people thought of keeping geckos in wooden vivariums?

Im researching, how best to decorate my vivs, and have been looking a poly spray, and different methods of protecting the wood also. Such as varnishs to use, and which type of substrate that will cause the least long term damage to the integrity of my new vivs.

Has anyone found anything that works great for themselves, or could you point me in the direction of a thread where someone has done something similar.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

To seal the inside, can use yacht varnish. Id give the inside a sand though to give it something to key too. Silicon on the joints inside will work too. For substrate, can use soil, just get some pond liner to line the bottom of the viv with to stop it coming in contact with the wood.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm currently having a glass tank custom made at a place called Wharf Aquatics just of J28 of the M1 near Nottingham. It's going to slide into an existing wooden shelf unit which sounds similar to what you have. Basically i'll be lining the wood with glass! 

It's costing me £50ish for a 2ft (h) x 2ft (w) x 1ft (d) and that's with doors and runners. Not sure what sorta funds you have as it would be quite pricey doing 4 of them but it's the perfect way to protect the wood!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Personally I'd make a fake rock poly build, paint it then coat the entire interior with epoxy resin. Will make the build tough, the viv totally waterproof and will cost around £50 for your entire stack! Then you be free to use soil or similar substrates. Check out my signature for examples of what you can achieve face rock wise.


----------



## GibsonGeckos (Oct 6, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for the fantastic response, spatte88, id like to thank you for the additional pictures you supplied. however im going for a naturalistic look, and i dont want to have a permanent fixture, so using polystyrene is not really a favourable option.

However i want to create a removable back board, probably from perspex, so i can alter my tanks at later dates.

Probably going to use a spray on expanding foam! anyone know of a good one to use?

Stern69 : i have seen a vivarium with a similar glass casing, but it was made with perspex, which seems to be a more affordable material to use, but just as durable, and perfect for my tanks. This is an option i am considering, simply because of affordability, plus the benefit i can remove the entire inside, which will not create any long term side affects to the wooden casing. mould etc. Anyone used such a thing for their setup?

However i am definately going to seal my tanks with some kind of varnish.

Cheers for you recommendation si-man on the yacht varnish. could i ask u, why yacht varnish, and is their a particular brand i should look at? I need something providing a matt finish if possible?


----------

